# nVidia GeForce 8800 GT oder 9500 GT?



## robvanklam (24. November 2008)

HI@all

ich möchte meinem rechner eine neue graka verpassen...nach langem suchen bin ich diese zwei aufmerksam geworden :

GBT GF8800GT PCX Grafikkarte PCI-E 256MB DDR3 TV-Out DVI

und 

Gainward Bliss Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT Grafikkarte PCI-Express 1GB DDR2 RAMmit VGA, DVI /passiv gekühlt


welche der beiden soll ich nehmen?

da ich mich nicht so in sachen grafikkarten auskenne hab ich auf einer seite einen direktvergleich gemacht...da hatte die 8800 GT leicht die nase vorn....aber mann konnt bei diesem vergleich nur die grakabezeichnung auswählen...also nicht wie viel speicher sie hat etc...

nun fällt ja auf das die 9500 GT 4x so viel speicher hat wie die 8800 GT...nun weiß ich nicht ob der speicher so viel ausmacht das die 9500 GT doch besser ist...  

Deswegen die frage an euch welche soll ich nehmen?^^

THX im voraus...mfg me


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2008)

robvanklam am 24.11.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> nun fällt ja auf das die 9500 GT 4x so viel speicher hat wie die 8800 GT...


 nee nee. es gibt von beiden karten halt auch diverse speicheraustattungen. es GIBT eine 9500 mit 1GB, und es GIBT eine 8800GT mit nur 256MB. aber von beiden gibt es alle von 256MB bis 1GB

ich würd die 8800GT nehmen, und zwar mit 512MB. weniger als 512MB wären zu wenig, und spiele, die wirklich 1GB brauchen, für die wären beide grafikchips eh zu schwach.

oder ne AMD 3870.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. November 2008)

robvanklam am 24.11.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte meinem rechner eine neue graka verpassen...nach langem suchen bin ich diese zwei aufmerksam geworden :



Was hat er denn für ne CPU?


----------



## robvanklam (24. November 2008)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2008)

robvanklam am 24.11.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+




also so wirklch empfehlen kann man keine von beiden.
ich würd in dem segment zu einer 8800gt allerdings mit 512 mb raten.
(die ist um äonen schneller, als die 9500gt mit egal wieviel ram).
auch eine 9*6*00gt (auch mit 512) wäre sicher kein fehlkauf.
oder eben die hd3870 oder die hd4830.

alles noch stärkere wär vermutlich eh perlen vor die säue.


----------



## robvanklam (24. November 2008)

So...
Ich hab mich nun, dank euch, für eine 8800 GT mit 512MB entschieden...

THX an alle nochma!!!


----------



## SuicideVampire (24. November 2008)

Bonkic am 24.11.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> robvanklam am 24.11.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es billig sein soll, kann man auch über eine 4670 nachdenken, die erreicht so ungefähr 8800GT-Niveau (mit 512MB), die bekommt man ab ca. 80€.


----------

